# WooHoo!!!!!!!!!Guess what I found?????



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

Damn I love living here!!!! I was contemplating on doing a RB swap after reading through a couple Option Magazines that had articles about it. So I decided to find an RB25 to through in the Sileighty..............and heres the first thing I came up with:


Rebuilt RB25DET new water pump,thermosat,timing belt,conrod bearings,pistons,nismo fuel press regulator,tomei 1.5mm head gasket,440cc inject.,port and polish head. Big KKK K26 turbo with T3 flange. 2.5in inlet and 3in turbine outlet.8000km $450 obo 


Wooohooooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banhump: :waving: :banhump: :waving: :banhump: :waving:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur in japan... *sigh* showoff...


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

That was a misprint....market value on that engine in Japan on yahoo auctions is even over 2k...


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Sileighty said:


> Damn I love living here!!!! I was contemplating on doing a RB swap after reading through a couple Option Magazines that had articles about it. So I decided to find an RB25 to through in the Sileighty..............and heres the first thing I came up with:
> 
> 
> Rebuilt RB25DET new water pump,thermosat,timing belt,conrod bearings,pistons,nismo fuel press regulator,tomei 1.5mm head gasket,440cc inject.,port and polish head. Big KKK K26 turbo with T3 flange. 2.5in inlet and 3in turbine outlet.8000km $450 obo
> ...



Bullshit its to good to be true


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

We get so freakin screwed in the US! I wish i could fined a Rb25 for $450!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

with 6 spun bearings, destroyed oil pump, holes in all the pistons due to too much boost.....oh yeah, sound cool......


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i never heard of a KKK turbo?? ku klux klan made a turbo???


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

*Calm down there speedy..........*



NightXCZ77 said:


> That was a misprint....market value on that engine in Japan on yahoo auctions is even over 2k...



Not everyone gets screwed out of buying a few parts. I called the guy and will be going to look at it tonight so I'll let you in on the website that you all will fall in love with....................




............................after I am through with my purchase. Don't think that I don't want to help you guys out, but if someone trolling through this forum makes a better offer to this guy I'm screwed. I'll post a link to it tommorow. Sorry fellas. Oh and just to put some of the whiney people to bed heres what prices are for clean S13's are over here....................go to www.okinawaclassifieds.com Click on autos and don't hate me over the Silvia on there. Later, I've got an engine to go make love toooooo...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

cool :thumbup:


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Sileighty said:


> Not everyone gets screwed out of buying a few parts. I called the guy and will be going to look at it tonight so I'll let you in on the website that you all will fall in love with....................


Hey guys, he's probably talking about www.japanupdate.com That's where most of the Oki guys go to buy parts or the classifieds. If you get it for $450...good luck, but there's something fishy about it because as I said...it's worth over 2k on Japanese Yahoo....there'd be no reason why he'd sell it for $450 when he could make 4x as much by selling it online...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you get what you pay for


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> i never heard of a KKK turbo?? ku klux klan made a turbo???


Its a brand of turbos like HKS, Garrett, Turbonetics... etc. etc... Look into turbos from Porsches and you may see them more often.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> i never heard of a KKK turbo?? ku klux klan made a turbo???


 so does that mean that it wont work with a blacktop? bad joke, sorry


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

*Here you guys go.....*

Okay well here it is. www.japanupdate.com/classifieds/english It's usually just a hit or miss. I check there daily to see what I can find from everyone on island. A few of the things I've picked up from there are


Price Retails around
Nismo clutch slave cyclinder $75.00 $150.00
OS giken Twin Plate clutch kit $1300.00 $2000.00
HKS 550cc Injectors X 4 $260.00 for all $180.00 per
Z32 Mass Air Flow Sensor $125.00 $225.00
Sony 61" Big Screen TV $1000.00 $3000.00


These are just a couple of the things that I've gotten. The ads are updated daily. Lots of people post their email addy's so if you can talk them into shipping a part to you, you might come out pretty good. If you type in something in the search bar, i.e. s13, silvia, skyline, 180, you can find more things that your trying to find rather than going through the whole accesories section. As for my engine, I didn't get to check it out last night. Bummer. Anyway I am hoping to see it soon. I'll let you guys know what comes of it. Happy Hunting.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so does that mean that it wont work with a blacktop? bad joke, sorry


depends on what kind of flange the turbo has. sr20det have t25 flange


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> depends on what kind of flange the turbo has. sr20det have t25 flange


 you dont get it. kkk/ blacktop? get it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> har har


its not a , its a :fluffy:. get it right, dammit!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

don't ever back talk to ppl with more posts than you  <-- on purpose


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wasn't serious

i got pwnd


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

VW have stock KKK turbos on there 1.8t motors(includond Audi's).


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaaha i'm just messing dood  :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i even said that it was a bad joke at the begining.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> don't ever back talk to ppl with more posts than you  <-- on purpose


 that is correct 

100 away


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

99 now!!!!!


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> i never heard of a KKK turbo?? ku klux klan made a turbo???


180sx-x is right. KKK is a german company that makes turbos. They go on mostly European cars, Vw's, Audi's, Saab's, etc.. They make them for turbo passengers cars but also for commercial vehicles, even locomotive and Marine apps. KKK stands for Kuhnle, Knopp and Kaush - Borge Warner bought a part of their company and now borgewarner and KKK sell worldwide as merged companies. The only after market company to use KKK turbos is Blitz, just like Greddy uses Garrett, all they do is use their turbo and make them to their specs by changing select parts and then selling it under their name. Hope that answers your question.

-Alex


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Slo_240 said:


> 180sx-x is right. KKK is a german company that makes turbos. They go on mostly European cars, Vw's, Audi's, Saab's, etc.. They make them for turbo passengers cars but also for commercial vehicles, even locomotive and Marine apps. KKK stands for Kuhnle, Knopp and Kaush - Borge Warner bought a part of their company and now borgewarner and KKK sell worldwide as merged companies. The only after market company to use KKK turbos is Blitz, just like Greddy uses Garrett, all they do is use their turbo and make them to their specs by changing select parts and then selling it under their name. Hope that answers your question.
> 
> -Alex


hahahahha, i see, the germans, made the KKK turbos, probably former nazis.


----------



## Bradsims (Mar 8, 2004)

hahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nobody laughed at my joke :fluffy: what does  mean anyway?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> nobody laughed at my joke :fluffy: what does  mean anyway?



maybe there is a reason why nobody laught at your joke, could it be it was :lame: lol . i am just joking with u ahahhahaha :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you have my email in your pm


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> maybe there is a reason why nobody laught at your joke, could it be it was :lame: lol . i am just joking with u ahahhahaha :thumbup: :cheers:


now that was funny. and billyjuan isnt joking, he said that so you wouldnt have your feelings brought down


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

ahaha i do have to admit that was quite a creative joke.


----------

